# Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Launching a new completely free woodworking Magazine*

Welcome to Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine! A quarterly magazine that is completely free. The magazine contains articles, projects and shop tours written by woodworkers from all over just like you and I. If you are at all like me, you work at all of hours of the day and night in the shop. A three day weekend means an extra day or night in the shop. I know I am not the only one who walks in from their shop and realizes that it's 1:30 in the morning or even later. I subscribe to all of the regular traditional magazines and I do enjoy them all, but truth be told I don't always have the time and resources available to build a "Line and Berry Chest" or one of the more intricate projects that are featured in many of the magazines. Sometimes I need something simpler, that takes less time to make and can be easily adapted for my small one car garage shop. My shop and skills are constantly evolving and I would not have it any other way. Might not be my dream shop but it's my man cave! A place where ideas and projects are created along with the satisfaction I get when I place a custom piece of furniture in my house or someone else's. I know I am not alone, in fact I would venture a guess that I am in the majority.

Best of all anyone who is a woodworker can contribute to the magazine. There are no prerequisites, no résumés, no need to show a portfolio and you don't need to have any writing experience. Just a passion for woodworking that you would like to share with the community. Now here is the rub, this is not a profit making venture, there are no high dollar advertisers or parent publishing company footing the bill, so I cannot compensate anyone for their work. I can promise that I will give you full credit for the article and make sure that it is never reproduced or republished without your consent.

If you are interested in becoming a contributor click here. If there is something specific you would like to see in the magazine click here and let know. This is driven by the community, so if there is a project or regular column you would like to see let me know.

This is going to be an electronic magazine and I am hoping to incorporate some cool multimedia features into it. You can expect to see the first issue out sometime in December. If you subscribed to the magazine you will get updates on the progress and notified when you can expect the first issue. Don't forget to visit the blog, for regular updates and posts. If you subscribe to the magazine, thank you! If not, why not? It's FREE!!!


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Sign-up for the magazine: Win a Lie-Nielsen Tool!*

For the launch of the magazine we are a giving away LN Plane courtesy of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks, click here to read about.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

jmaichel said:


> *Sign-up for the magazine: Win a Lie-Nielsen Tool!*
> 
> For the launch of the magazine we are a giving away LN Plane courtesy of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks, click here to read about.


Subscribed and looking forward to the magazine. Thanks!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

jmaichel said:


> *Sign-up for the magazine: Win a Lie-Nielsen Tool!*
> 
> For the launch of the magazine we are a giving away LN Plane courtesy of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks, click here to read about.


Me too. ;-)


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

jmaichel said:


> *Sign-up for the magazine: Win a Lie-Nielsen Tool!*
> 
> For the launch of the magazine we are a giving away LN Plane courtesy of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks, click here to read about.


OK, you got me.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

jmaichel said:


> *Sign-up for the magazine: Win a Lie-Nielsen Tool!*
> 
> For the launch of the magazine we are a giving away LN Plane courtesy of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks, click here to read about.


Me four, err too!!!


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Sign-up for the magazine: Win a Lie-Nielsen Tool!*
> 
> For the launch of the magazine we are a giving away LN Plane courtesy of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks, click here to read about.


Thanks and good luck in the drawing. If there is anything specific that you would like to see in the magazine please let me know.

James


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Sign-up for the magazine: Win a Lie-Nielsen Tool!*
> 
> For the launch of the magazine we are a giving away LN Plane courtesy of Lie-Nielsen Toolworks, click here to read about.


Subscribed.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Win a Bell Forest Project Pack*

Check out the latest blog post and see how you can win a project pack from Bell Forest! 
Win a Bell Forest Project Pack!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

jmaichel said:


> *Win a Bell Forest Project Pack*
> 
> Check out the latest blog post and see how you can win a project pack from Bell Forest!
> Win a Bell Forest Project Pack!


Wow jmaichel, you are getting some great sponsors! A chance to win 10 BF of tiger maple is another wonderful incentive!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

jmaichel said:


> *Win a Bell Forest Project Pack*
> 
> Check out the latest blog post and see how you can win a project pack from Bell Forest!
> Win a Bell Forest Project Pack!


Since I signed up at the previous offer of the LN jack, do I need to do something to be eligible for the maple? Or would I already have my name in the hat from signing up earlier?


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Win a Bell Forest Project Pack*
> 
> Check out the latest blog post and see how you can win a project pack from Bell Forest!
> Win a Bell Forest Project Pack!


You are in for both drawings if you signed up already. 
I have been lucky with the sponsors to help draw interest. I also need some woodworkers who are interested in writing an article or showing off their shop.

Good luck in the drawing!

James


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Workbench Confession: I Don't Have One!*

Check out my post on contemplating a bench build here


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*

I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
Make sure you read the entire post!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


Read end to end.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


Thanks Wayne, I should have specified to enter a post on the blog site to be entered in the drawing but that is my fault. I will count this.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


Tried commenting over there, kept denying my captcha entry, oh well. Guess nine + 7 isnt 16..lol


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


Sorry, not sure why it did that but, I will count it.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


I been cutting my planing teeth on reclaimed oak beams for my workbench i hope to finish this year. With handful of restored stanley. My sig says it all though


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


That sounds like some serious hand plane work. A sharp iron makes a huge difference!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


Aye, im using paul sellers method and it seems to be working well, though i use a jig for my plane blades. Chisels i freehand, jig wont hold my current ones.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


I watched his workbench series. It's crazy how most of the milling is done with his 4 1/2. You will have to let me know when your done. If your interested I could put something in a future issue of the magazine about your bench build, if your interested.

James


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

jmaichel said:


> *Breaking in My Lie-Nielsen Low Angle Jack Plane*
> 
> I finally got to put my LN No. 62 to some use. Check it out here
> Make sure you read the entire post!


Very helpful James. Will try the plane exercise and find out how my planing ability stacks up.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*What do You Want to See in the Magazine*

Community feedback is important to the magazine. In my latest post I ask for feedback on what content woodworkers would like to see in the magazine. Read about it here.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Hand Plane Challenge*

I started a hand plane challenge on my blog for the month of September! Read about it here


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Pictures From the Shop*

I have been working to finish the lid for a steamer trunk the last couple of days before I get started on a couple projects for the magazine! Check it out here


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Wooden Boat Festival but More Importantly the Tool Vendor Area!*

Had some fun today at the Lie-Nielsen both during the Wooden Boat Festival, read about it here.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Moxon Vise Hardware*

I received the BenchCrafted Moxon Vise hardware in the mail today. I am going be building a joinery bench, you can read more about it here.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Sharpening Station and Angle Guide Jig*

Set up an dedicated sharpening station and jig. Check it out here


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Sharpening Station and Angle Guide Jig*
> 
> Set up an dedicated sharpening station and jig. Check it out here


Thought I would add a couple pictures of the jig and sharpening station.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Start of the Joinery Bench Build*

I started the joinery bench build and am documenting it here


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Hand Plane Challenge Update with Giveaway Announcement!*

I am ashamed to say that I am not getting in nearly as much hand planing practice as I originally intended to. Hopefully those of you who are joining in
on the challenge are finding time to work on your skills. I have not even started to work on the Try Square yet but I did download Andre Roubo's Try Square Digital Download by Chris Schwarz and it looks like a pretty good plan. I do intend to build a Try Square based on his plan before the end of the month. You know that saying "burning the candles at both ends," well that's how I feel right now. A full-time job, putting a magazine together, building projects, writing blog posts along with planning and having a first birthday party for your kid (actually very time-consuming) is a lot to take on. When I am in the shop I need to spend it working on projects. Thinking that I could spend all this time working on my hand planing skills, doing all these exercises was more like wishful thinking! I have done a little bit of hand planing, the lid for the steamer trunk that I built my daughter needed to be finessed to fit the base. For this my No. 62 came in very handy, so it's not like I have not done any hand planing just not as much as I would like.

Click here read the entire post and see how to become eligible for the give away!


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Joinery Bench Build: Lamination, Lamination Lamination! *

Like the title stated this last part of the build involved a lot of lamination! The entire bench top is made out laminated 3/4″ material, the bench is about 16″ wide. This meant that there where about 20 individual boards that need to be laminated together to get the 16″ width I was looking for. The best way to tackle this lamination process was in several stages. I wanted to make sure that each initial section was less than 6″ wide, this way I could run them across the jointer and planer after the first glue up. I wanted to try to stack the cards in my favor as much as possible in order to end up with as close to flat surface as I possibly could. Click here to check out the pictures!


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Joinery Bench Top: Cutting Tenons With a Festool TS 75-Video*

I needed to cut the tenon in the top of the joinery bench that the aprons for the side will attach too. I wanted to try something different, the top was too wide for the table saw and I have not made a dado sled yet. I decided to use the TS 75 and MFT/3 to cut the tenon and used Lie-Nielsen Rabbet plane to clean up the tenons. I could have just used a router along with a guide rail or edge guide but I really like to experiment with cutting joinery using different methods. I also decided that I wanted to try another experiment that is not related to woodworking in the video (you will see the disclaimer at the beginning of the video). When it was all said and done I was very pleased with how the tenon turned out and now have another method of work that I can use in the future. I guess the video was also and experiment too!









You can check the video out here


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Giveaway Announcement: Win a 1 Year Wood Whisperer Guild Membership!*

Still not a subscriber, why not? The magazine is free, it's written by woodworkers just like you and I, and now we have another awesome giveaway for subscribers. Many of you have probably heard of Marc Spagnuolo, aka The Wood Whisperer he runs The Wood Whisperer website and The Wood Whisperer Guild. Well Marc has generously donated a 1 year Guild Membership for me to giveaway. All you have to do to be eligible to win is subscribe to the magazine, which is free by the way. The drawing will take place on December 1st, along with the other drawings. If your already a subscriber, then you are automatically entered into the drawing.

The Wood Whisperer Guild is an online woodworking community featuring detailed project videos and plans as well as connecting with woodworking from all over the world. One feature that I really like is that there are a lot of little "extras" besides just project videos. There are often live sessions on tools, techniques, finishing, and other woodworking related topics throughout the year. Even though I don't always build along I watch all the videos, as almost everything Marc talks about or demonstrates can be applied to any project. The great thing about the videos is that you will always have lifetime access to projects that you paid for. I love this feature because I am constantly re-watching videos to find a technique that I remember seeing and wanting to incorporate them into a current project.

The Guild offers three different levels of membership:

A la Carte- Purchase an individual project and have lifetime access to that project.
1 year subscription- Access to all upcoming projects in the membership year and a bonus archived project for new members. A discount at TWW Store and archived projects.
1 year SuperFan- Same as one year subscription plus a bigger discount at TWW Store and on archived projects.
Click on The Wood Whisperer Guild logo to find out more information on the guild and the different memberships. While your there visit The Wood Whisperer main site and check out all of the free videos, shop tours, Wood Talk Forum and listen to the latest episode of Wood Talk Radio.

Click subscribe to sign up for your free subscription to Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine
You can also have a chance to win a 1 year Guild Membership by entering the "10×10 Challenge!"

I would like to thank Marc and the The Wood Whisperer Team for donating the Guild Membership!


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Joinery Bench: Flattening the Top*










I have made some good progress on the joinery bench in fact it's almost done but I am little behind on my posts. I have been taking a crap load of pictures and it takes awhile to sort through them all. I know I did not make a Try Square in September but believe me when I say that I did get some good practice in. I will have to admit that I was little nervous to flatten the top of the bench, as my hand planing skills still need work. I tried the best I could during the lamination process to make the top as flat as possible but despite my best efforts it still needed to be flattened by hand.

I decided the "warm-up" by flattening the bottom first, this would give my some practice before flattening the top. I felt pretty comfortable after flattening the bottom, so I went straight into flattening the top. It took me about an hour after and after it was all said and done I had a flat top. It's significantly more satisfying than you would think to flatten a top like this buy hand!

I then took the top over the jointer and jointed one edge straight. The top, because of its size was a little awkward to run across the jointer but it worked out fine. I then took the top over to the Festool MFT/3 and cut it to length. After it was cut to length, I took it over the table saw and cut the top to final width. I then marked and cut the tenon's using the MFT/3 and TS 75. I made a short video here, showing the process.

Visit Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine to see the photo gallery!


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Joinery Bench: Cutting the Aprons*










For the Joinery Bench aprons, I went with 8/4 hard maple. I started by cutting the boards to rough length before milling. This makes it easier for me to handle to 8/4 material on my 6" jointer. You can read the entire post here, with a lot more details and pictures on the apron.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Joinery Bench: Installing the Moxon Vise and Finishing Up*










The Moxon Vise installation is complete and the joinery bench is ready for use. Actually I finished it last week and have been using it for the last week or so. Here are some pictures and more details on the bench and hardware installation. There will be an article in the first issue of Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine the joinery bench. You can see more pictures and details by visiting the blog post here


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Festool DTS 400 Article Preview and "Mini" Giveaway!*










I wanted to do a short preview for an article I am writing for the inaugural issue of Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine. For the last couple months I have been using a Festool DTS 400 sander on my projects courtesy of Festool USA. A big Thank you goes out to Festool USA for sending me this sander along with several different grits of Rubin 2 and Granat abrasives.

Up to this point the ETS 150/3 has been the workhorse for all of my projects. It's a wonderful sander and if I only could have one sander, this would be it. Fortunately we live in a society where sander monogamy is not required. I had been thinking about what sander would best compliment the ETS 150. The obvious answer for most people is probably the RO90 and from everything I have seen and heard about RO 90 the majority could be right. I thought about my sanding needs and really did not think I needed the aggressiveness of a Rotex sander. I really just wanted a finish sander that I could get into corners with, use on smaller pieces and, use one handed…comfortably.

The DTS 400 comes in a Systainer 2 with a plug-it cord, StickFix sanding pad with the Delta head and a turbo filter bag. I actually used the filter bag for a short period to see how well it performed and was pleasantly surprised. The rest of the time I had it connected to a CT 26 with a 27 mm hose.

There will be a more in-depth article in the first issue of Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine, which is due out in early December. What you won't see in the article is me doing a bunch of crazy sanding tests. I really just don't have the time to do sanding tests. I am positive Festool does plenty of their own testing and am pretty sure they know what they're doing0END.0. So I will leave the sander testing to the pros. I tend to be a bit more practical and like to think that in order to get a good idea on how a product performs it has to be used as it was intended.

I did say that there was a "mini" giveaway as well and there is. Festool USA generously gave me some Mini Systainers to giveaway for the upcoming launch of the magazine. But instead of just giving them away for subscribing to the magazine I wanted to generate some feedback. I would like to know what you would like to see in future issues of the magazine. Do you want to see larger projects, smaller projects, shop tours, or something else? I know there are several woodworkers out there who are interested in the Festool system as whole shop solution. I would be willing to do a project using just Festools' if there was interest in that. Post a comment at Weekend Warrior Woodworking and tell me what you would like to see in the magazine. I will pick two winners at random and each winner will receive two Festool Mini Systainers! I would really appreciate if the comments were slightly detailed and not just something like "I want to see a bookcase."

This drawing is for US residents only. The drawing will take place on November 30th at 9 PM PST along with the drawing for the rest of the prizes for subscribing to the magazine. If you have not yet subscribed click here to do so, it is completely free!
James


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

*Weekend Warrior Woodworking Ezine is Here*

Finally after a few months of late nights and hard work the magazine is published. Thank you to everyone who helped make this possible.

Here it is: Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine Issue #1 December 2013


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

jmaichel said:


> *Weekend Warrior Woodworking Ezine is Here*
> 
> Finally after a few months of late nights and hard work the magazine is published. Thank you to everyone who helped make this possible.
> 
> Here it is: Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine Issue #1 December 2013


Just read and enjoyed it cover to cover. Well Done!


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Weekend Warrior Woodworking Ezine is Here*
> 
> Finally after a few months of late nights and hard work the magazine is published. Thank you to everyone who helped make this possible.
> 
> Here it is: Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine Issue #1 December 2013


Thanks Toolz! I am really glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

jmaichel said:


> *Weekend Warrior Woodworking Ezine is Here*
> 
> Finally after a few months of late nights and hard work the magazine is published. Thank you to everyone who helped make this possible.
> 
> Here it is: Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine Issue #1 December 2013


Great Ezine. I have subscribed.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Weekend Warrior Woodworking Ezine is Here*
> 
> Finally after a few months of late nights and hard work the magazine is published. Thank you to everyone who helped make this possible.
> 
> Here it is: Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine Issue #1 December 2013


Thanks Ampeater!


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

jmaichel said:


> *Weekend Warrior Woodworking Ezine is Here*
> 
> Finally after a few months of late nights and hard work the magazine is published. Thank you to everyone who helped make this possible.
> 
> Here it is: Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine Issue #1 December 2013


I'd like to say thank you to James and the sponsors, particularly Bell Forest for the contest. James contacted me a few weeks ago to let me know I'd won the Bell Forest project pack. A little while later, I received 10 BF of Tiger Maple!

I also checked out Issue #1 of the magazine. Very professional looking, easy to navigate and great articles. Well done!


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

jmaichel said:


> *Weekend Warrior Woodworking Ezine is Here*
> 
> Finally after a few months of late nights and hard work the magazine is published. Thank you to everyone who helped make this possible.
> 
> Here it is: Weekend Warrior Woodworking Magazine Issue #1 December 2013


SirGareth, Thank you for the nice comments on the magazine. Good to hear that your received the 10 BF of Tiger Maple from BF. It really was nice of them to support the magazine along with LN, TWW and Festool. I am busy working on the second issue and have taken on a partner who has some editing and publishing experience and take some of the workload off me. Thanks again for the nice comments and enjoy the Tiger Maple!


----------

